# Currently waiting to get my hedgie!!! Name ideas?



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

So I have contacted my local hedgie breeder, still waiting to hear back, I should within a few hours! They live pretty close to me, so I have a feeling I'll have my little hedgie within a week or less.  

I've come up with a few name ideas such as:

- Quilbert (probably used already lol)
- Quillenby(quillenBEE) (AWWW)
- Quilly The Great! (my favorite ever)
- Prickles

...and I've got nothing else! 

Now, any name suggestions???  Can't wait to post picture for you all!


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Quilbert is probably my favorite. I don't think I've heard it before


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I like Quillbert as well! It's so cute! haha.

Your hedgehog is REALLY cute, by the way!! Can't wait until I get mine


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

not that it matters, but i know someone with a hedgie named Quilbert.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> not that it matters, but i know someone with a hedgie named Quilbert.


I know that hog too :lol: viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4643&start=0
There is room for another Quillbert though  I like Q-Bert for short.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

haha I knew that sounded familiar. I mean such a name would be taken already! 

Still not sure what to name my future hedgie, but I'm sure I'll come up with something.
Still accepting ideas if anyone has any! lol 

Q-bert, I like that..haha.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > not that it matters, but i know someone with a hedgie named Quilbert.
> ...


 

i officially think that the best hedgie name ever is Nuance. someone has a hedgie named that way, so definitely not my idea. hedgies are creatures of nuance. no other word can capture their essence so well. imho.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

So are you getting a boy or girl? I like Quilly the Great by the way!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

babycakes


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm hoping that I can get a girl, but I wouldn't mind getting a boy. The breeder hasn't gotten back to me yet, so I haven't been able to visit and see the hedgies!  

And yay! someone likes Quilly the great


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I like Quilenbee (I hope I spelled that right), with Bee for short.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I sort of got that idea from Harry Potter...lol Quillenbee xD


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know if you'd be down for these names, but I was considering them for my hedgie before, but the names just didn't work with his personality/looks.

- Dotori (means "acorn" in Korean)
- Songi (an abbreviation of "bamsongi" which means "chestnut" in Korean)
- Bani (an abbreviation of "baneuli" which means "needle" in Korean)

... Yeah, they're all in Korean.. because I'm Korean :lol: but I have other ones too!

- Herrisson (which in French means hedgehog)
- Quilliam

Oh, and if you like Harry Potter

- Dobby (some hedgies have elf-like ears!)
and uh, yeah >_> hahaha


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I don't know if you'd be down for these names, but I was considering them for my hedgie before, but the names just didn't work with his personality/looks.
> 
> - Dotori (means "acorn" in Korean)
> - Songi (an abbreviation of "bamsongi" which means "chestnut" in Korean)
> ...


Cute name ideas! I'm taking them all into consideration. 

i think once I get him, though, a name will come right to me! I won't choose until I hold him. lol XD


----------

